# DIY Surface Skimmer



## pb300 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was having a problem with a thick layer a slimy gunk building up on the water surface. Surface agitation from my spray bar wasn't helping so I needed a different fix. Being that I'm broke (another perk of college) and didn't want to wait for a commercial surface skimmer to be sent I decided to make my own. I got the idea from an article at thekrib.com by Ivo Busko. Busko Skimmer Since I could not find the corner filter he used at any of the lfs I simply modified his design a bit.
Parts List:
T12 fluorescent bulb protector x1 $3.48
Lee's UGF Tubing Assembly (40/55g size) x1 $3.29
Heater Holder Suction Cups x1 $1.29
1/2" Beveled Faucet Washer x1 $1.42
Rubber Grommet 31/32" OD x1 $1.27
1/4 20 x 2 Nylon Screw x1 $.68
Pack of Brass Nuts x1 $1.02
Total Cost: $12.45

The Skimmer is really easy to make and only took about 15 minutes.
1. Start with the valve assembly. Put the nylon screw through the beveled washer and screw two nuts onto it. Push this through the grommet.

2. Take the bulb protector and cut a piece about 6" long. no need to be exact. Take one of the end caps and cut a hole in it so that the UGF tubing will slip into it. Cut a large hole right below the top end of the bulb protector tube. This is where the inlet will be.

3. Slide the long piece of UGF tube into the bulb protector and mark just above where the cap you just cut is. Make a hole here as this will be the internal inlet.

4. Put the UGF tube back into the bulb protector tube. Take the short piece of UGF tube and put this in the main inlet hole (this will be the skimmer). Insert the valve assembly into the bottom of the long piece of UGF tube. (it should fit snuggly right at the end without having to push it all the way in). Take the UGF intake and slip it onto the bottom of the long UGF tube.

5. Take the strainer off of your filter intake. Slide the intake tube inside the long UGF tube. Suction cup all this to the glass so that the skimmer is above the water line and so that the inlet is halfway in the water. Turn the pump back on and you're done.

Easy, Right?
Within 5 minutes the top of the water was clear. My skimmer is still a work in progress though. I need to make some sort of guard to keep fish and debris from getting into the skimmer.

This is my first post on the forum, hopefully someone will find this useful.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, that is well done. You are a true DIY master. Very cool!


----------

